# Visitor/retail parking in JBR and Marina



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I understand there is visitor parking (also referred to as retail parking) in JBR Murjan, but it is often packed as all the suppliers' to the retails use it during the day. Can anyone else confirm whether this is the only visitor parking in the JBR/ Marina Promenade side of town?
Thanks!


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

You can park there, I always do or park in the car park beside Hilton on promenade. Always plenty spaces.


----------

